# Recommendations for a .22 that can handle .22 LR and .22 short?



## redcat

Back when I was a kid a had a .22 that could handle long rifle, long, and short ammo. The magazine had a little slider doohicky you used to set it for the size of ammo you wanted to use.

Unfortunately that rifle "disappeared" about the time I moved out of my ex-wife's place. I seem to recall that it was a Marlin but I'll be darned if I can remember the model.

The reason I ask is this: I can see a situation where I might be going after small game, say picking squirrels out of the trees. As close as I can get a squirrel, a long rifle round seems like a bit of a waste - more power than I need and more noise than I need to make. Yeah, I know, I'm obsessing about sound, but that's an important consideration to me. Most of the places I've lived any place that would support hunting was generally heavily hunted, and in a post-fan situation I wouldn't necessarily want to advertise the fact that I was hunting.

So, does anyone have any experience with a .22 that can handle both long rifle and short ammo? I'd prefer a semi-auto but a tube feed would be ok too.


----------



## The_Blob

you ever think of a pellet/bb gun for squirrels? I've used .177 for rabbits & smaller... very quiet


----------



## backlash

My Henry shoots them all.
Long rifle, long, and short.
100% American made and can be bought on sale at Bi Mart for $227.
Henry Repeating Arms | Fine Rifles Made in America and Priced Right


----------



## redcat

Thanks, I'll take a look at Henry.


----------



## redcat

The_Blob said:


> you ever think of a pellet/bb gun for squirrels? I've used .177 for rabbits & smaller... very quiet


I hadn't thought of that, but since a bb gun doesn't require gun powder I guess that would be a big advantage as well. I'll check out what's available.


----------



## PopPop

Take a look at the Marlin 39A. This will handle short, long and long rifle ammo and is tough as they come. Also the 39 is a take down design and accurate as heck too!


----------



## Bigz_87

PopPop said:


> Take a look at the Marlin 39A. This will handle short, long and long rifle ammo and is tough as they come. Also the 39 is a take down design and accurate as heck too!


I'll vouch for the Marlin 39A. I've had one since I was a kid, and it is a very accurate little gun. Being tube fed and a lever action, just makes this gun a breeze to use.


----------



## swede

Virtually any rifle that will "handle" a .22 long rifle will handle .22 long or .22 short. If it's autoloading or otherwise "repeating" a tubular magazine would likely work better than a "box" magazine. The shorts will probably not cycle the action of an auto so you'd have to do that by hand in any case.

What recommends agains the practice is that the chamber is designed for the "long rifle" Continued use of short cartridges in your rifle will eventually cause a build-up of leading in the chamber. The chamber diameter is sized for the case, not the bullet so there is some inevitable lead buildup as the bullets "scrape" by the end of the chamber on their way out.

Also some folks believe that the burning powder inside the chamber can cause "fire cutting" inside the chamber (i.e. increased wear inside the chamber). Prolonged shooting of the shorts, and the accompanying lead build-up will eventually make it hard if not impossible to chamber the longer 22 LR cartridges. The first hint that this is happening might be the LR's begin to be more difficult to eject.

To avoid this problem, you'll need to be sure to thoroughly clean the lead out of the chamber after firing which, unless you're extra careful, can in and of itself cause extra wear in the chamber.

Or you could decide like I did that it's too much trouble and just shoot cheap LR's when you don't need the good stuff....


----------



## jungatheart

Marlin 981T. I have one and love it.


----------



## Davo45

*Old Mossberg*

I've got an old Mossberg tube fed bolt action chambered for short, long & long rifle. The tube magazine holds 20 LR and 39-40 shorts and it makes less noise than my .177 cal air rifle when loaded with Remington CB shorts or longs.

My late father had two Mossberg .22's one a bolt action with a European style stock the other a semi-auto. My sister got the bolt action and my brother got the semi-auto. I bought mine in the mid 1980's for $50.00. Best $50.00 I ever spent.


----------



## GroovyMike

Any bolt action or single shot 22 rifle can handle shorts. But keep in mind that teh price of shorts is now double the price of long rifle. There is no cost saving by shooting shorts. You will pay a premium for those less common cartridges.


----------



## BillM

*The question is*

The question is where can you find 22. shorts


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

BillM said:


> The question is where can you find 22. shorts


I found some at my WalMart.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

redcat said:


> Back when I was a kid a had a .22 that could handle long rifle, long, and short ammo. The magazine had a little slider doohicky you used to set it for the size of ammo you wanted to use.
> 
> Unfortunately that rifle "disappeared" about the time I moved out of my ex-wife's place. I seem to recall that it was a Marlin but I'll be darned if I can remember the model.
> 
> The reason I ask is this: I can see a situation where I might be going after small game, say picking squirrels out of the trees. As close as I can get a squirrel, a long rifle round seems like a bit of a waste - more power than I need and more noise than I need to make. Yeah, I know, I'm obsessing about sound, but that's an important consideration to me. Most of the places I've lived any place that would support hunting was generally heavily hunted, and in a post-fan situation I wouldn't necessarily want to advertise the fact that I was hunting.
> 
> So, does anyone have any experience with a .22 that can handle both long rifle and short ammo? I'd prefer a semi-auto but a tube feed would be ok too.


Have you ever thought about getting sub sonic .22's also at walmart, they are quite quiet... and quite effective...


----------



## Magus

Single shot cricket.


----------



## hiwall

Very few autos will cycle with shorts or any reduced power long rifles. You can load them single shot in your auto but that is a pain. If you want to shoot quieter loads get a bolt, lever, pump, or break action. Pick a gun with a longer barrel and it will shoot a little quieter also.


----------



## DJgang

Magus said:


> Single shot cricket.


:2thumb:

Cute, can't beat it.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

GroovyMike said:


> Any bolt action or single shot 22 rifle can handle shorts. But keep in mind that teh price of shorts is now double the price of long rifle. There is no cost saving by shooting shorts. You will pay a premium for those less common cartridges.


Went by wally world, .22 short and subsonic rounds are 3.17 per box...
NW FL


----------



## Colt 45

Another vote for the Henry.

My Henry will also eat anything, including the very cheap stuff. It doesn't choke on anything. It's fun too!

Max



backlash said:


> My Henry shoots them all.
> Long rifle, long, and short.
> 100% American made and can be bought on sale at Bi Mart for $227.
> Henry Repeating Arms | Fine Rifles Made in America and Priced Right


----------



## mojo4

I bought a henry and it is great. I had no idea it shot 22 short cause all I use is 22 LR. 2 thumbs up for the rifle.


----------



## k0xxx

I've had a Remington 572 "Fieldmaster" for many years and I love the thing. It's a tubular fed pump that handles shorts, longs, and long rifles, with no problem. I've also owned the 552 "Speedmaster" which is the auto loading version. It also handles them all well.

The one thing that helped me make up my mind about them, is the fact that they are full size rifles, with full size stocks, They fit my rather large frame much better than a lot of the other smaller .22 rifles on the market.


----------

